

Show HN: TribeMob - location based social network (find hackers nearby) - krausejj
http://tribemob.com

======
nyellin
The links at the top don't work.

I started to sign-up for the app. I gave it permission to track my location,
but when it asked me to create a username and password I gave up. I don't know
what your app does. I didn't read your tiny collapsed copy. You had thirty
seconds of my time and you lost it.

Sorry if that's a bit rough, but that's what went through my mind as I used
the website. The idea might be great, but you have to make it easier to use.
Maybe get rid of mandatory signups?

------
krausejj
this was a christmas project of mine that i went a little overboard on ....
and it has turned into a rudimentary location based app.

i would love people to test it out and give feedback.

it uses jquery mobile and shows how far this project has come...

thanks for taking a look.

